# What's the biggest rim size "width" I can put on my 2LT?



## WFcruze2013 (Dec 22, 2014)

I have a 2013 Cruze 2LT. I plain on lowering it in the future about 1.5 or 2in and was wondering if I had 17 or 18in rims. Would I rub? What size "width" I could go?


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

My your width would matter on offset but you can fit a 9.5 all around maybe even a 10


----------

